# Mike Tyson KO'ed



## DeLamar.J (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm not sure were the best place to post this would be, so I guess general MA will do. I got the vid! Enjoy!

http://www.darthharlem.com/tysonkoed.rm


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 31, 2004)

Here is anotherone of the full fight with some cool music edited in. Takes a while to download but its awsome if you like boxing.
http://www.kingofmma.com/tyson.zip


----------



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

after seeing Kazuyuki Fujita beat the bejesus out of Sapp, then Tyson getting killed,....I just dont know anymore.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 2, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> after seeing Kazuyuki Fujita beat the bejesus out of Sapp, then Tyson getting killed,....I just dont know anymore.


In terms of money making this is really bad..Sapp was carrying K-1, now they have no one to draw the crowd. Boxing is in bad shape now...Tyson getting KOed is the last thing boxing needed.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, with the controversy about Oscar De La Hoya, Sapp being tapped, Tyson getting turned into a Beotch,.........not good. K-1 is doing the Roman Extra, or "Romanex" MMA thing. thats cool. UFC is doing wonderful, however. I cant wait until UFC is on mainstream.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 2, 2004)

It's great that UFC is going mainstream, I just hope that Dana White doesn't screw it up. His shows are hit and miss as far as the booking goes.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

like for instance, UFC 43 was AWESOME, IMO. UFC 44 was....OK.....UFC 45 sucked an egg.....UFC 46 was AWESOME.

I dont like Mr. White's decision to ban BJ Penn from UFC, but rumors are spreading that BJ might defend his title. that he might fight for UFC again.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, Dana White needs to do long term booking. He needs to have a plan for say 6-12 months and stick to it. Otherwise his shows will be good the first time, suck the second and then go back to being good and so on.

I really hope BJ Penn comes back.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 2, 2004)

Tyson was really rocking this due at first, I tohught it was over for him. I think tyson has lost alot of power, no one used to be able to take blows from tyson like that, I hope he gets back on track, he has the potental to be such a great fighter like he used to be, I dont know whats going on with him.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

Maybe Williams is legitimately a better fighter? maybe it wasn't no fluke?

I could have sworn I saw an elbow from Williams, though....


----------



## OULobo (Aug 2, 2004)

I remember Tyson in his prime and it was all or nothing in the first two rounds. Now he doesn't even have that. The guy is washed up and unstable. I get quite a bit of amusment watching him get hammered in the press and in the ring though. The real entertainment is watching his career flounder and seeing who the newest leech to attach to his failing name will be. As you may be able to tell I have no respect for a man that can't hold his temper long enough to order dinner and thinks he can get away with rape.


----------



## psi_radar (Aug 2, 2004)

I predict Mike Tyson will soon be on his way back to prison were he was "somebody." I doubt he'll have trouble finding a way in.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2004)

Never being a Tyson fan I must still come to his defence.

Considering the head buts I saw him get and the low blow I'd say he did well with out a knee to support him.  Yep he got knocked out but would that have happened with 2 good legs under him? Heck he tried to fight a clean fight.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah there was no power in his punches because he had only one leg.

His trainer told him to break him down over rounds and not KO him in the first round. I think he might have been able to KO him if he wanted to...Tyson clearly wanted to go a few rounds..he was working on the body.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

Earned $8M keeps $2-3M and he is still in the hole!  Supposedly had earned $340M over lifetime.


----------

